# ¿Que señal llega al tacometro?



## MerLiNz (Abr 2, 2010)

Hola, soy nuevo en esto, estoy intentando aprender poco a poco, estoy haciendo un pequeño proyecto con un PIC, me gustaria saber que señal llega al tacometro desde la centralita.

Se que llega una señal cuadrada del sensor de posicion del cigueñal hacia la centralita, pero de la centralita sale otro cable hacia el tacometro, el problema esque tengo el coche desmontado y no puedo ver que señal llega.

Segun el tacometro tiene 3 entradas, IGN = Positivo; GND = Masa; TAM = ¿?
llegara una señal de voltaje?? osea por ejemplo 1v = 1000rpm, 2v = 2000rpm etc... o bien llegara una intensidad y entre mas rpm mas intensidad?? 

el tacometro es de aguja, tiene solamente una bobina

la pregunta es porke la mayoria de tacometros funcionaran de una forma similar por si alguno lo sabe

espero vuestra ayuda gracias.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Abr 2, 2010)

me juego por la del voltaje pero no estoy seguro


----------



## MerLiNz (Abr 3, 2010)

bueno a ver si alguien lo ha hecho alguna vez y sabe como va la cosa...
sino me tocara identificarla cuando tenga el coche listo


----------

